# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  Unicode در دلفی 7

## freeid.blogfa

چطور میشه کلمات فارسی رو در فرم های دلفی نوشت . البته الان می توانم بنویسم ولی  کلماتی که حروف    گ  پ  چ  ژ  دارد کامل نیست و بجای این حروف سه نقطه قرار میدهد .
در ضمن آیا این امکان وجود دارد که در فایلهای متنی و یا رندوم که خروجی گرفته می شود بتوان کاراکترهای فارسی را به طور کامل وارد و ذخیره کرد ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل عدم نمایش کاراکترهای فوق بخاطر فونت شماست که اون کاراکترها رو ندارد. اگر فونت فرم تان را به چیزی مثل Microsoft Sans Serif یا Tahoma تغییر دهید مشکل حل می شود.

----------


## behzadsaed

سلام من همين مشکل رو در دلفي 6 دارم ولي متاسفانه با تغير فونت هم مشکلم برطرف نشد
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي کنيد

----------


## freeid.blogfa

من که مشکلم در دلفی 7 با تغییر فونت حل شد . 
ممنون

----------


## Daren-shan

> شما از کامپونت TMS Unicode Component Pack v1.7.0.2 (4 Dec 2008) Incl. Full Source Code
> استفاده کنید


کامپوننتش رو پیدا کردم...ولی میشه یکی توضیح بده چطوری نصب میشه :لبخند گشاده!: 
(شرمنده که نمی تونم لینک بدم  :لبخند گشاده!: عواقب داره :گیج: )

----------


## freeid.blogfa

برای فارسی نویسی در دلفی 7 نیاز به کامپوننت نیست مطمن شوید که در مسیر زیر در Control Panel 
> Regional And Languages Optiond > تب Advanced > بخش Language For non-Unicode Program 
از Combobox فارسی را انتخاب کنید . 
حالا می توانیید فارسی بنویسید (البته باید فونت هم پشتیبانی کند مثل Tahoma )

----------


## Batman

> برای فارسی نویسی در دلفی 7 نیاز به کامپوننت نیست مطمن شوید که در مسیر زیر در Control Panel 
> > Regional And Languages Optiond > تب Advanced > بخش Language For non-Unicode Program 
> از Combobox فارسی را انتخاب کنید . 
> حالا می توانیید فارسی بنویسید (البته باید فونت هم پشتیبانی کند مثل Tahoma )


 نه خير به همين سادگي ها هم نيست.
برنامه توي سيستم خودتون با تغيير فونت از control panel درست ميشه اما زمانيكه برنامه رو روي سيسمتهاي ديگه تست كنيد متوجه ميشيد كه همون 4 تا كاراكتر مشكل دارند.چون كدهاي اسكي اونها ممكنه به علت ويندوزهاي مختلف فرق كنه.كه اين مشكل هم قبلا دربارش صحبت شده . جناب آقاي كرامتي يك component هم نوشتن كه با كمي تغيير كاملا مشكل فوق رو روي هر سيستمي حل ميكنه.
موفق باشيد

----------


## #target

سلام 

نحوه فعال سازی راست به چپ در دلفی چطوری ؟

مخصوصا در Combobox و ListBox چطور میشه کلمات از راست به چپ نوشته بشند .

----------


## ghabil

BIDIMode رو بکن راست به چپ

----------


## #target

> BIDIMode رو بکن راست به چپ


راست به چپ کردم ولی هیچ تغییری نکرد :خیلی عصبانی:  :متفکر:

----------


## qazwsx

> نه خير به همين سادگي ها هم نيست.
> برنامه توي سيستم خودتون با تغيير فونت از control panel درست ميشه اما زمانيكه برنامه رو روي سيسمتهاي ديگه تست كنيد متوجه ميشيد كه همون 4 تا كاراكتر مشكل دارند.چون كدهاي اسكي اونها ممكنه به علت ويندوزهاي مختلف فرق كنه.كه اين مشكل هم قبلا دربارش صحبت شده . جناب آقاي كرامتي يك component هم نوشتن كه با كمي تغيير كاملا مشكل فوق رو روي هر سيستمي حل ميكنه.
> موفق باشيد


میشه لینک اینو بزارین چون من هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم

----------


## reza880

در اولین فرمی که فعال میشه، در متد OnCreate این دستور را وارد کن:
    Application.BiDiKeyboard := '00000429';
آنوقت تمام کنترلهای مورد استفاده در برنامه، فارسی میشوند.

----------


## Batman

> میشه لینک اینو بزارین چون من هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم


اينم خود كامپوننت
موفق باشيد.

----------


## Hsimple11

> نه خير به همين سادگي ها هم نيست.
> برنامه توي سيستم خودتون با تغيير فونت از control panel درست ميشه اما زمانيكه برنامه رو روي سيسمتهاي ديگه تست كنيد متوجه ميشيد كه همون 4 تا كاراكتر مشكل دارند.چون كدهاي اسكي اونها ممكنه به علت ويندوزهاي مختلف فرق كنه.كه اين مشكل هم قبلا دربارش صحبت شده . جناب آقاي كرامتي يك component هم نوشتن كه با كمي تغيير كاملا مشكل فوق رو روي هر سيستمي حل ميكنه.
> موفق باشيد



این مشکل رو میتونید با استفاده از Farsi Keyboard Layout DLL حل کنید.

----------


## Batman

> این مشکل رو میتونید با استفاده از Farsi Keyboard Layout DLL حل کنید.


ميشه كامپوننت يا يونيتش رو بذاريد.
ممنونم

----------


## behzadsaed

سلام
مشکل Unicode  رو در دلفي 6 چطوري ميشه حل کرد ؟

----------


## Parseinfo

با سلام . شما فقط كافي است كه BiDiMode فرم رو راست به چپ كني تا تمام عناصر هم راست به چپ شوند. مشكل خاصي نبايد باشه. البته اگر اول BiDiMode عناصر را تك تك عوض كني و بعد BiDiMode فرم رو عوض كني اين كار انجام نميشه .

----------

